# Compression Formed Shotshell Hull?



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Below I have a picture of the shotshell hull I am questioning. I am hoping Ken W or some other wise person can answer this for me. Is this hull compression formed? Also, how can I tell the difference?
Thanks in advance.....


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

That would appear to be a compression formed winchester AA hull. Best description I can give you is the compression formed AA hull is a one piece hull, whereas the high strength hull is glossier, and has a plastic cup in the bottom of the hull that extends up 1/2 inch or so.


----------



## jumper (Mar 20, 2005)

looks like a aa to me. the aa compresson formed shells have tapered side walls. the plastic is thicker near the bottom. this can cause problems with higher pressures especialy when loading steel.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yep. That is a compression hull.


----------

